# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Steroid Cleanse Question

## darkzide

Would the cleanse clean out sustanon , winny, and test. prop and if so how soon after could I take a drug test? NCAA dRUG TEST that is

----------


## Housemoney

I'm a NCAA athlete as well and have used this product twice.

They say it brings the test ratios down to acceptable ranged under 6:1. It worked for me with Test Prop, they say it will work the same for Sust. One of their test subjects still tested positive for a high test ratio, however it was sky high to begin with and dropped it considerably. 

The only drugs that they cannot cleanse are Nandrolone aka deca , bolodone aka EQ and TREN ....However I believe it worked for Tren act. for me. 2 months after a cleanse/tren run I was tested and passed.

They say 24 hours after the cleanse your are good to go!

----------


## darkzide

Good stuff... Any one got any ideas when the NCAA comes around every years... trends/patterns?

----------


## Housemoney

at my D1 school for football they hit us

Once in the winter or springball
once in prefall or in the middle of the season
if we are in playoffs we get hit as well.

----------


## darkzide

When you say winter...? Do you mean Jan / Feb or like December? B/c my cycle and pct should be done by mid feb and then I will cleanse

----------


## Housemoney

yes, last year we got hit in the last week of january, however its usually springball (april)

----------

